# FE Electrical and computer Exam sample questions



## dora (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello ,

I am electrical engineering graduate from india.I graduated in 2010. I recently moved to US now I am planning to take FE Electrical and Computer test. I wish to take test in April 2017. I am not very sure from where to start preparing. What type of question to expect in the test. Is there a way for me to find Previous year FE exam questions (other than the NCEES practice test or other practice test)?

I wish to clear it in a single attempt. Can anyone suggest any strategies, useful resources, review materials?

When I searched online lots of review courses are available are they really useful?

Where can I find some free resources to prepare for exam?

Where can  I find the previous year questions/sample questions of FE exam ?

Any help on this is really appreciated.

Thanks for your time


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome from a fellow EE! Try searching this site some and you should be able to quickly find multiple discussions on the questions you asked.


----------



## EEGreg55 (Aug 31, 2016)

I used this study guide and practice exam listed below by Wasim Asghar and found it to be very helpful for passing my FE.  It covers all the topics you'll see on the electrical FE minus prob &amp; stats, engineering economics and basic math.  Between those two and the practice exam offered by NCEES, it should give you a good idea of what to expect.  Hope this helps.

https://www.amazon.com/Wasim-Asghar/e/B018CLOPR2


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 7, 2016)

Just go to the NCEES website.  They have sample problems and a reference handbook available for purchase under the "Exam Prep" section.


----------



## Uma (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi

Have u wrote the exam?

Can u share the experience?. I am also electrical graduate from India and planning to write fe exam on Oct 2017.

Thanks


----------



## Jasie (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi

I am also electrical graduate from india and studying for Fe Electrical &amp; Computer exam. I am studying from Fe Manual by linderburg and Wasim book.

Had u finished your exam and what type of questions are there.Please reply.

Thanks


----------



## squarepegs (Jan 28, 2018)

Here's some more FREE: https://www.sqrpgz.com/c/credentialing-FE

More added weekly.  Good luck on your exam!


----------

